# Sighting/distress for non tug members



## planzfortomorrow (May 19, 2015)

This isn't a big issue, but I was previously a TUG member, and decided not to renew, mainly because most of the features I care about are free to everyone, and not sure I need much more info in the future (bought my 2 timeshares!)  TUG is such a great site, and I feel I got my membership worth from the first year.  Anyway, the members only sections seem to be the resort reviews & the distress/sightings.  Just for kicks I went to the distressed section today, and I can still see everything, and notice that my status is still "TUG member", but my membership expired in October.

Wasn't sure if this was something that happened to everybody, or just me.  I cannot view the reviews, as that section does realize I'm no longer a member.  Not sure if someone wants to correct this issue or not, but thought I'd pass the info along.


----------



## silentg (May 19, 2015)

Huh? If they say your still a member why squawk ? Hope you hang around, we are a nice bunch !


----------



## Jason245 (May 19, 2015)

You do realize that your membership is what keeps this site up and running?  Also,  as long as you review resorts you visit,  your membership is extended?


----------



## taterhed (May 19, 2015)

One good distress or sighting is worth years of TUG...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2015)

yes, this is because access to that forum is based on the BBS member code which we havent changed in years (mostly because its such a nightmare when we do change this to get tens of thousands of folks to make the change).

At least those that have access were at one time paying TUG members, we would hope that the continued use of TUG features would generate support for the site, but realize that financial and personal situations do not always allow for this!


----------

